

What are you going to build in 2013? - creativeone


======
anderspetersson
I recently bought 2 different sites that makes some cash with adsense
passively every month, problem is that they're written with horrible PHP code
I can't stand, so the first couple of month I will concentrate to convert
these to sites to Python/Django.

